# I Got Another CAT!



## buster's owner (Jan 10, 2005)

Well, I got another cat recently from the shelter - another orange tabby, but this ones got long hair (I trimmed his tail down a bit!). Name is "Britches" - a really sweet dispositioned cat that gets along with the other two just fine - well, nobody gets along with Mamacat just fine!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm glad you got another cat! Cute name. Why don't you introduce him in the Meet My Kitty forum, so everyone can see him?

I can't see your picture. You might want to upload it to the gallery, (Cat Photos) and then post it with enclosing the link.


----------



## buster's owner (Jan 10, 2005)

Cat see what picture?

:wink:

New pics in my gallery.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Thanks! You must love marmalade! Those kitties are really orange-- and lovely too!


----------



## jezza (Oct 26, 2004)

aw, sorry about buster, he was very cute, but its nice to know youve got abother kity


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Glad to hear you got another cat.  

Your link isn't a picture of your cats though rather it takes you to an eBay site.


----------



## buster's owner (Jan 10, 2005)

Scroll to the bottom of the page and you'll see pictures of my buddies!

That Fluffy! Runs around in the weeds all day and comes in with his fur all full of burrs - so we roll him around on the floor and pick them all out - oh what fun :yellbounce - but he likes the attention


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I know you can't replace Buster, but I"m sure Britches will bring you a lot of joy!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Pretty kitties and congrats!  Sorry about Buster  .


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Where is the picture :?:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

These are the pictures. Unfortunately, when the post was edited, the picture was edited too. 
Buster and Fluffy


----------

